# iPhone 6 - Zubehör wird evtl. nicht unterstützt !



## endgame (23. Mai 2015)

*iPhone 6 - Zubehör wird evtl. nicht unterstützt !*

Hallo,

ich habe nun seit ein paar Wochen ein iPhone 6.
Heute Nacht wollte ich es dann über den PC aufladen was zuerst auch ohne Probleme ging.
Dann bei ca 94% Ladestatus gab mir das iPhone eine Meldung raus, dass, das Zubehör evtl. nicht unterstützt wird und hat dann aufgehört zu laden.
Nach circa einer halben Stunde habe ich es dann wieder ans Kabel gesteckt und nach einigen Minuten kam diese Meldung wieder.
Wie kann dies sein? - Das Kabel ist Original aus dem "karton".

Hatte einer von euch eventuell auch schon dieses Problem?
Ich dachte, ich frage erstmal hier nach bevor ich zu dem 90km entfernten Laden renne .. 

_Dennis_


----------



## orca113 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: iPhone 6 - Zubehör wird evtl. nicht unterstützt !*

Das Kabel kann defekt sein. Das hatte ich schon aber nur weil ich ständig mit Gewalt geknüddelt hab.
Hast du das iPhone mal hard reset?


----------



## RickGrimes (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: iPhone 6 - Zubehör wird evtl. nicht unterstützt !*

Ist das iPhone mit dem Kabel direkt über USB-Port vom PC verbunden oder gibt es da noch Verlängerungskabel, Hubs, Dockingstationen oder sonstiges zwischen? Wie sieht es mit Laden übers Netzteil aus?


----------



## endgame (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: iPhone 6 - Zubehör wird evtl. nicht unterstützt !*



RickGrimes schrieb:


> Ist das iPhone mit dem Kabel direkt über USB-Port vom PC verbunden oder gibt es da noch Verlängerungskabel, Hubs, Dockingstationen oder sonstiges zwischen? Wie sieht es mit Laden übers Netzteil aus?



Hi !
ist direkt von dem USB Port ins iPhone verbunden.
Es ist nichts dazwischen geschaltet.
Wenn ich es über das Netzteil auflade, gibt es das oben genannte Problem nicht.

liebe grüße,
Dennis


----------



## RickGrimes (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: iPhone 6 - Zubehör wird evtl. nicht unterstützt !*

Hmm.. sehr seltsam. Ansonsten könntest du mal ein anderes Kabel von Familie oder Freunden benutzen und schauen ob es damit auch vorkommt. 

Aber über 95% sollte man den Akku ja sowieso nicht aufladen weil ab da nur noch Spannungserhaltung erfolgt und das dem Akku nicht so gut tun soll :/


----------

